
Windows_98.css - contrahax
https://github.com/contra/windows_98.css
======
iamtheak
This is cool! A couple suggestions: \- The cursor should be default and not a
pointer for the click targets \- On Windows, the start menu actually will only
fan open if you mouse over it for 400ms.

Nice work overall. I love these sorts of things.

------
americorn
hell yeah, great job contra

------
WorldWideWayne
I actually like Windows, but looking at this demo made me feel a little sick.
I'm so thankful for modern operating systems!

